# 2006 S-WORKS ROUBAIX on Specialized site!



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

FINALLY Roubaix listed! It was the last of their 2006 road bikes to be listed at the site. They look great. What to do? Why such an increase in price on the frame? The 2005 frame was only $1700 and now the 2006 is $2800. What gives? Check them out!


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Wicked2006 said:


> FINALLY Roubaix listed! It was the last of their 2006 road bikes to be listed at the site. They look great. What to do? Why such an increase in price on the frame? The 2005 frame was only $1700 and now the 2006 is $2800. What gives? Check them out!


Sweet! I want one of these, please:


----------



## bhobson24 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Price Hike*

Well, the $1700 price id for the Roubaix Pro Model frame, not the Sworks. The S works was always 2800, the same price as an S Works Tarmac. All aside, they frickin Sweet this year. The F2 color scheme is beautiful, eh?


----------



## trojanlete (Sep 2, 2005)

*Tarmac Sl*

I believe the picture posted is of the Tarmac SL which has a price tag around $7,000-$8,000.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

wipeout said:


> Sweet! I want one of these, please:


This pic is the Tarmac SL -- very limited. I personally ride the Gerolsteiner color, but I built with Campy Record. This is an awesome ride.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

bhobson24 said:


> Well, the $1700 price id for the Roubaix Pro Model frame, not the Sworks. The S works was always 2800, the same price as an S Works Tarmac. All aside, they frickin Sweet this year. The F2 color scheme is beautiful, eh?


The Gerolsteiner color is even nicier! You cannot tell from the pictures on the site, but it is not black. It is a dark blue and looks especially nice in the sun.

The color thing is eveident with the Tarmac Pro as well. It appears to be a black bike, however, it is blue with a blue tint clear coat that kinda hinds the color until it gets in the sun. When the sun is shining on it the true nature of the bike comes out -- you can see through the clear coat to the weave underneath. The fork is similar, but the weave is quarter-inch block like last year's Scott and this year's Specialized Rubys.


----------



## bjankers (Feb 15, 2002)

This is the Roubaix S-Works.


----------

